

Ask HN: sites for getting alpha testers - Everest

Hi, my site is in private alpha and we are looking to recruit alpha testers to provide feedback/report bugs and more importantly add content.  Are there sites that make it easy to recruit paid and unpaid alpha testers for web 2.0 sites?
======
barnaby
We're preparing to launch our private alpha in a week and a half at a local
conference. Starting with friends and collegues is a good idea, we strongly
believe. At least we're thinking this way because we're in an incubator, and
launching at a conference for innovators and entrepreneurs.

------
Everest
Interesting...I assumed that since Mechanical Turk is pitched as a cheap
solution for baseline intelligent labor, the quality of people who are part of
the network is very low. As a bit of context, we need users who are willing to
write reviews of online authors and bloggers. Do you think the people at
Mechanical Turk can write intelligent reviews of David Brooks or Steven
Levitt?

~~~
knightinblue
_'baseline intelligent labor'_ , _'the quality of people who are part of the
network is very low'_

Some mighty elitist assumptions there.

Don't assume anything. Do the actual work of checking it out for yourself. You
could be surprised.

~~~
Everest
Sorry reading that post again, it was a little elitist. We've had a lot of
trouble using services like Craigslist and I thought that the same type of
people would be on Mechanical Turk

------
mrduncan
Why not post a link here on Hacker News?

------
dxjones
Amazon's Mechanical Turk (mturk.com) would be one place for you to look.

------
csomar
depending on your website kind, forums (like digital points) can be a good
place to find cheap testers (if your site is a non-brain application)

